# SRAM 2009 vs 2008 --- again...



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Beyond shifters and finish, are there any functional differences in Force and Rival from 08 to 09? I'm talking derailleurs and brakes.


----------



## jderreks (Sep 1, 2006)

The only major difference (besides shifters) is actually the rival crankset. It is lighter and built a bit different. Otherwise, the same stuff. If you're looking for bargains, buy the new shifters and the older brakes and derailleurs. The first generation Rival crank is a great buy as well if weight is second to budget.


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

The zero loss in the front shifter also.


----------



## Wheel Right (Jun 5, 2008)

jderreks said:


> The only major difference (besides shifters) is actually the rival crankset. It is lighter and built a bit different. Otherwise, the same stuff. If you're looking for bargains, buy the new shifters and the older brakes and derailleurs. The first generation Rival crank is a great buy as well if weight is second to budget.


Regarding 09 Rival Cranks. I have a set of 180mm 08 Rival Compact Cranks, and a set of 180mm 09 Rival "OCT" Compact Cranks . . . what a difference. My ankle hits the 08's but the 09's are more streamlined, they are also roughly 70 grams lighter. I put RED chainrings on the Rival cranks and I am very very pleased with the set up. I will be putting a full RED complement on the bike instead of switching to DuraAce 7900 just to get 180mm compacts cranks. With the 09 Rival OCT compacts, the SRAM RED group still comes in under 2000gr, and I think you save hundreds of dollars over the RED carbon cranks. Great buy, great strong crank suitable for racing at any level with the chainring upgrade.


----------

